# "RACE TO SKY" MTB Rennen für Hobbyfahrer



## {Sagittarius} (4. April 2012)

*"RACE TO SKY" MTB Marathon*
12.05.2012 Boffzen Grillhütte
(wenige km von Höxter/Weserbergland entfernt)​ 
Ein Bestandteil des Marathon-Rennens ist das Erklimmen der sogenannten Himmelsleiter. Die Himmelsleiter führt immer geradeaus und steil in den Solling. Anschließend warten nette Schotterpassagen, Wiesenwege und Single-Trails.
Das Rennen ist das 1. Rennen in der www.challenge4mtb.de 2012
Start und Ziel ist an der Grillhütte in Boffzen. Nachmeldungen sind noch bis ca. 1,5 Stunden vor dem Rennen möglich.
*Race to Sky*
*Ausschreibung*
*Onlineanmeldungen (Sportident)*​


----------



## {Sagittarius} (15. April 2012)

Hallo,

es kam die Frage auf ob auch 29er zum Rennen zugelassen sind.

Antwort: Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (16. April 2012)

29er sind kein Problem, sie dürfen gefahren werden. Cyclo Cross Räder sind nicht zugelassen. 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Ingo24 (24. April 2012)

Wieviel Höhenmeter hat die Strecke?


----------



## uwero (24. April 2012)

pro Runde ca. 200 Hm, d.h. in Summe ca. 800 Hm. 

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## TIGERBEAT (26. April 2012)

Bin dabei.


----------



## uwero (1. Mai 2012)

Am nächsten Samstag findet ggf. eine Streckenbesichtigung der Marathon-Strecke "Race to Sky" statt. Wer hat Interesse daran?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## dackmo (2. Mai 2012)

So, angemeldet.
Gibts die Strecke bei gpsies, bikemap oder sonstigem?


----------



## uwero (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo dackmo,

nein, leider haben wir kein gpx-File. Schick mir bitte mal Deine Mailadresse als PN, dann sende ich Dir eine Grafik.

Ggf. findet wie geschrieben an diesem Samstag, 14.00h eine Streckenbesichtigung statt. Die posten wir dann hier.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## uwero (8. Mai 2012)

Achtung: heute Abend Anmeldeschluss, danach wird die Nachmeldegebühr erhoben. Die Strecke ist zur Zeit trocken und wir rrwarten gutes Wetter!


----------



## Rumas (11. Mai 2012)

Wie ist die Strecke, immer noch trocken?
Warm soll es ja nicht werden ,12 Grad morgen für Höxter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (11. Mai 2012)

Ja, die Strecke ist noch immer trocken, Gruß Uwe


----------



## Rumas (12. Mai 2012)

So, bin wieder zuhause.
War ne nette kleine Veranstaltung, auch wenn mir die Strecke mit den Tempobolzerpassagen nicht unbedingt entgegen kam...war mit meinen Oldschool 26´er in einer Gruppe mit drei 29´er ganz schön hart.
Ob mein nächstes MTB auch ein 29´er wird....


----------



## Lukas2046 (12. Mai 2012)

Ichn fand war nen cooles Rennen. Bin zwar nicht mitgefahren, hab mein Bike erst seit gestern. Aber ich hab Fotos gemacht, sind unter Fotoalben unter dem Alum XC, Marathon, Tour oder unter meinem Benutzer.

Lukas


----------



## dripdrop (12. Mai 2012)

War ein schönes Rennen, die 3 Std. Anfahrt haben sich gelohnt 
Ich fand die Huckelpiste toll...


----------



## uwero (12. Mai 2012)

Danke für Euer Lob, das gebe ich gerne an das Orga-Team weiter! Übrigens: ca 45 min nach der Siegerehrung kam ein heftiger Schauer!

Bis zum 03.10 in Höxter!

Gruss Uwe


----------



## dackmo (12. Mai 2012)

Großes Lob an die Veranstalter. Tolles Rennen, auch wenn ich in der 2ten Runde aufgrund der zu schnellen ersten Runde etwas raus nehmen musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ingo24 (12. Mai 2012)

Super Veranstaltung.Das habt ihr richtig gut gemacht
gruß Ingo


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Mai 2012)

Salve!
"Race to sky" trifft es: Klasse Highspeed-Rennen, schick auch die Schleifen im Zielbereich, super Orga, lecker Kuchen klasse location
LG GKR


----------



## xbiker1000 (13. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich fands auch Super! Alles Perfekt. Gruß Lars


----------



## OliverD (13. Mai 2012)

Das war wieder eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung, diesmals passte sogar das Wetter! Auch für Dortmunder lohnt sich die Anreise!! Viele Grüße Oliver


----------



## 070100 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich war das erste mal beim "Race to Sky", fand die Veranstaltung und die Strecke S U P E R. Die Crosseinlage im Zielbereich war genau das Richtige nach der Waldautobahn.
GIbt es jemanden der Fotos auf der Strecke gemacht hat? Grüße Sven


----------



## aendel (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Sven,

Bilder wird es sicherlich bald geben und du wirst sie dann unter
www.wassersport-hoexter.de finden.

Vielen Dank für die vielen positiven Kritiken.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## {Sagittarius} (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

die ersten Bilder sind online.
http://www.wassersport-hoexter.de/wsh/seite8.html

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## dripdrop (21. November 2012)

Weiß schon jemand ob es 2013 auch ein "Race to Sky" geben wird?


----------



## uwero (21. November 2012)

Logo!  


Das erste Treffen der C4MTB Veranstalter findet am Freitag, 23.11 statt - die Termine folgen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## TIGERBEAT (22. November 2012)

Sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ingo24 (23. November 2012)

schöne neuigkeit


----------



## dripdrop (24. November 2012)

Das klingt gut, freu mich schon


----------

